# uhub plugins



## pacija (Nov 26, 2012)

I have successfully compiled and started uhub, and I can connect to it with dc++ client. Now I would like to make hub available to registered members only using sqlite plugin.

The problem is that there is no dir with plugins, and there is no mod_auth_sqlite.so file on my server.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## misamica (Jan 5, 2013)

Can you please send compile/install output? I fyou have uhub compiled OK, there should be all the targets where your source is.


----------



## pacija (Jan 6, 2013)

I figured it out. Instead of building it with portmaster(8) or *make install clean* I did just *make* (without *install clean*), and there they (plugins) were in /usr/ports/net-p2p/uhub/work/uhub-0.4.0/. Then I copied them to /usr/local/etc/uhub/, and I use them from there. Guess someone should fix the Makefile.

I have another problem with TLS, but perhaps it is better to open new thread about it, as TLS support is part of uhub core, not plugin.


----------



## misamica (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, this corresponds to what I have written before, if you compile, targets stay where your source is, the "clean" command cleans build targets (binaries, libs, etc.)  You are right that someone should fix the Makefile, but uhub is now at version 0.4.1, using cmake, so there comes a question if it is worth fixing.


----------



## pacija (Jan 7, 2013)

As uhub is apparently the only hub server software in FreeBSD ports tree that supports ADC protocol I hope it will be maintained properly, even though code status is alpha quality, as stated on its download page.

I do not understand how version and cmake influence its worthiness, can you explain please?


----------



## misamica (Jan 7, 2013)

I mean it is not worth fixing something which is not present in the new version, not that uhub is not worth fixing at all. Makefile is now generated by cmake first. I know there are some isssues coming along, but these are probably fixed already. I am not a FreeBSD user, but I maintain my own uhub git branch, maybe it is time for my own test on FreeBSD


----------

